# Surprise Surprise...



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt was right. I checked my Kh and it has gone up from 2 to 3 and my ph has also come up from 6 to 6.4. I do not understand why they both moved, but according to the C02 chart I have around 35ppm, which is good. No for the hair algae go to away....


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

You just need some Barbs to keep the hair algae in check!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I went and picked some up. They didnt have rosey barbs, but they had something else i was told would do the same. They munch on it, but not enought. I think i need more than three.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Give them some time. Not all Barbs devour hair algae as quickly as Rosy Barbs. What kind of Barbs did you get?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Keep them hungry also! They will do much better job of eating the algae when they are not given an easy meal of fish food!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> Give them some time. Not all Barbs devour hair algae as quickly as Rosy Barbs. What kind of Barbs did you get?


Something like clear barbs or something, i tired to find the reciept, but they were not on there. Their body is yellowish clear with some red spots. (im sure that clears it up,  )



MatPat said:


> Keep them hungry also! They will do much better job of eating the algae when they are not given an easy meal of fish food!


I havent feed the fish sense i put then in the tank. They appear to be happy and eatting. Some stores said they should be getting rosey barbs in today, i am thinking about picking some up.


----------

